# FreeBSD-update fails downloading upgrade information



## Steije (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm running a 6.3-RELEASE-p2 machine which I want to upgrade to 6.3-RELEASE-p6. I thought it was a good idea to start using freebsd-update for this. And already I'm running into trouble:


```
freebsd-update fetch
```
 works fine, but running:


```
freebsd-update -r 6.3-RELEASE-p6 upgrade
```
 ultimately results in:


```
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 6.3-RELEASE-p6 from update1.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

I've been reading several mailinglist posts about DNS resolvers not being able to resolve SRV-records, I'm running PowerDNS recursor which supports these records. This does not seem to be the problem.

After running with --debug I got the following message:


```
fetch: http://update1.FreeBSD.org/6.3-RELEASE-p6/i386/latest.ssl: Not Found
```

Does this mean freebsd-update is not ready for p6 yet or is something else the matter?

(btw, I'm using the latest freebsd-update.sh from a recent cvsupped /usr/src)


----------



## anomie (Nov 25, 2008)

How about: 
*# freebsd-update fetch*

and then: 
*# freebsd-update install*

?


----------



## Kitche (Nov 25, 2008)

yes you just have to do freebsd-update fetch install

since the command your using is to upgrade to a next major version which 6.3-RELEASE-p6 is not


----------



## Steije (Nov 25, 2008)

Well... that was easy  It worked like a charm! Thanks.


----------

